# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng C frame >  Kết cấu C frame cực kỳ đơn giản (CKD - sưu tầm)

## CKD

*C Frame*
Trong quá trình tìm hiểu về tự chế (DIY) CNC. Mình tìm được nhiều thông tin về việc chế tạo máy CNC. Trong đó kết cấu từ đơn giản đến phức tạp. Có những mô hình khá là ngộ nghĩnh... nhưng vẫn là CNC các bạn ạ.

Kết cấu chính của máy chỉ đơn giản là các ống tube được cắt và ghép lại bằng các "co" 90o mà thôi. Driver cũng như các dẫn hướng trượt, vít v.v... cũng được làm từ những vật liệu rất rất là đơn giản & dễ tìm.



1. Phần khung


2. Gắn thêm dẫn hướng trục X


3. Gắn thêm dẫn hướng trục Y


4. Bộ trục Z thế này


Bài sưu tầm trên http://www.instructables.com
Do bài sưu tầm nên mình chỉ trích dẩn một số hình ảnh, còn nhiều thông tin bổ ích khác các bạn có thể xem trên trang chủ *ở đây*

----------

namrex

----------


## CKD

Bổ xung thêm cái clip của em nó.. để anh em tiện theo dõi.

----------

